# Eclipse gibt andere Sonderzeichen aus, als die die ich tippe



## freakyBOi (2. Sep 2011)

Hi,

Ich habe wohl gerade irgentetwas in Eclipse ausversehen umgestellt, sodass es bei Sonderzeichen andere Zeichen ausgibt als von mir gewollt. z.B. wenn ich '/' tippe wird '&' ausgegeben.
Alles andere wird korrekt ausgegeben auch die entsprechenden Zahlen unter den Sonderzeichen.
Hat vll jemand schon einmal dasselbe Problem gehabt und kann mir sagen mit welchem Shortcut alles wieder normal wird?
Und das Problem tritt nur in Eclipse auf! D.h. meine Tastatur funktioniert ausserhalb von Eclipse ganz korrekt.
Noch zur Info: ich benutze eclipse indigo.

Gruß freaky.


----------



## Gast2 (2. Sep 2011)

Windows TastaturLayout verstellt?


----------



## SlaterB (2. Sep 2011)

> Windows TastaturLayout verstellt? 

<->

> Alles andere wird korrekt ausgegeben 
> Und das Problem tritt nur in Eclipse auf! D.h. meine Tastatur funktioniert ausserhalb von Eclipse ganz korrekt.

??


----------



## TheDarkRose (2. Sep 2011)

Ich habs auch schon geschafft, das ich das Tastaturlayout nur für eine Anwendung verstelle, ist gar nichts seltenes


----------



## freakyBOi (2. Sep 2011)

Ich konnte das Problem inzwischen beheben, indem ich Eclipse neu gestartet habe, aber falls trotzdem jemand eine Idee hat, woran das liegen könnte, bitte posten. Man muss ja immer nicht so viel Glück haben, dass ein Neustart hilft...


----------



## BlackViruZ (2. Sep 2011)

freakyBOi hat gesagt.:


> Ich konnte das Problem inzwischen beheben, indem ich Eclipse neu gestartet habe, aber falls trotzdem jemand eine Idee hat, woran das liegen könnte, bitte posten. Man muss ja immer nicht so viel Glück haben, dass ein Neustart hilft...



Du erstellst in einem Forum einen ganzen Thread bevor du auch nur probiert hast deinen Rechner - oder gar dein IDE neuzustarten?!

Okay.. ich bin scheinbar zu selbstständig veranlagt.


----------



## Sonecc (2. Sep 2011)

Das Drücken von Alt + Shift stellt das Tastaturlayout um. In der Regel schaltest du damit zwischen Englisch und Deutsch um.
Beim nächsten Mal also einfach nochmal Alt + Shift drücken!


----------



## nillehammer (2. Sep 2011)

Ich hatte mal den Fehler, dass Eclipse bei der Eingabe von rechts nach links geschrieben hat. War auch durch Neustart zu beheben. Fand das aber so lustig, dass ich es gerne mal wieder sehen würde.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2011)

nillehammer hat gesagt.:


> Ich hatte mal den Fehler, dass Eclipse bei der Eingabe von rechts nach links geschrieben hat. War auch durch Neustart zu beheben. Fand das aber so lustig, dass ich es gerne mal wieder sehen würde.



Es gibt Unicode Steuerzeichen um die Textrichtung zu invertieren. Das ist also kein Bug.


----------



## nillehammer (2. Sep 2011)

> Es gibt Unicode Steuerzeichen um die Textrichtung zu invertieren. Das ist also kein Bug.


Cool, sach mal welche. Ich fand das nämlich total lustig. Ist ein netter Gag für die Kollegen nach der Kaffeepause.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2011)

Das Google Zauberwort heißt 'Bidi'.
Understanding Bidirectional (BIDI) Text in Unicode


----------



## bygones (5. Sep 2011)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Das Drücken von Alt + Shift stellt das Tastaturlayout um. In der Regel schaltest du damit zwischen Englisch und Deutsch um.
> Beim nächsten Mal also einfach nochmal Alt + Shift drücken!


was in Eclipse ziemlich nervend sein kann, da Alt+Shift alle refactorings ansteuert....

Ich habe mittlerweilen so eingestellt, dass ich manuell das Tastaturlayout umstellen muss, da ich zu oft versehentlich zwischen Deutsch und Daenisch umgeschaltet habe.


----------

